# adobe flash player???



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

hi peeps

question i'm trying to watch some youtube videos and i keep getting a message saying i need to 
update the adobe flash player
how do i do that??

thank you


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really do anything with videos on my Fires -- except ones from Amazon -- but I seem to recall that Flash does not work with the Silk Browser -- which is the stock browser.  So if you want to watch something that needs Flash, you need to use a different browser.

Both Maxthon and Dolphin get respectable reviews from folks here.  I use Chrome.  They're probably not available via Amazon but you can get them from 1Mobile and other third party sites.


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you ann


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the youtube app on my Fire HD that I bought (free) from one of the other app stores -- it was either 1Mobile Market or Getjar. 

Earlier on I tried to get Adobe Flash Player through Dolphin browser, but I found that with the youtube app, I don't need it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm that kind of sucks if you don't want to sideload.  I don't remember having a problem early on watching youtubes and such but lately, I cannot watch anything (I haven't tried amazon content).

They do offer an experimental streaming browser.

And I'm trying it now.. since I have Time Warner Cable, I cannot access even the shows on the CBS website from my computer.. and  same thing from the Fire using my wifi through time warner.  With the 4G and the experimental browser looks like I can do that.

Not sure if this is considered a download and will overwhelm the 4G special access for $50.

Anyway, for CBS site, the experimental browser is working, so it might work for Youtube too.

Seems to and didn't even ask again about using the experimental browser.

This is on the HD .8.9"Fire.


----------

